# Roof Redo?



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You will not get the full insurance reimbursement if you do not replace the roof. There is an ACV, actual cash value, and an RCV Recoverable Cash Value.

It depends on the type of policy you have. 

You also are not obligated to get 3 bids if you have a preferred contractor you feel like choosing, as long as his price is acceptable to the insurance company, and you replace with a similar like value roof with no ugrades trying to get charged off to the insurance company.

Ed


----------

